# Aging mp base



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a large amount of aging mp base (mostly consisting of two 50 lb blocks each of Stephenson's, so 100 lbs in all, 1 block of clear and one of opaque) that I bought about 10 months ago.  Then got obsessed w/making cp, so it just sits there staring accusingly me.  

How long does this last w/o the glycerin evaporating too much?  Ie; can I hold on to it and use it comfortably for another year or so?  Try and sell it the bases as-is/make and donate a bunch right now?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 29, 2015)

Is it sealed?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

It is in a big block which was sealed (or at least fully wrapped in plastic that was tucked in well) when I got it.  I opened it, took a look at it, and then tucked it in again and have not touched it since ...


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 29, 2015)

How does it taste?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 29, 2015)

I think it should be fine for a very long time sealed up. Ive had MP base for a while. It keeps well.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 29, 2015)

I will ask my daughter today. She uses Stephenson's base, of course none sit around that long, but she uses m&p exclusively and has for 6 yrs due to health issues, lye soap is not safe for her to make.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

Sea, this is MP, so I haven't licked it.  Am I missing something?  Maybe just a sense of humor


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks, Carolyn, that would probably be a pretty definitive answer since she knows about Stephenson's.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 29, 2015)

I just wanted to see if I could get you to take a bite


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

If you had been there in person you probably could have talked me into it.  I am pretty gullible


----------



## Aline (Jul 30, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> I just wanted to see if I could get you to take a bite



Ha Ha! You are SO wicked :evil:


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 30, 2015)

Stephenson's base keeps very well for at least 2 or 3 years. I like to test my soap! I keep it wrapped and in a Rubbermaid storage container with a snug, leak-proof lid. If it's food safe and BPA-free, then it's fine for soap storage, whether bars of soap or raw soap base. Here's a picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-7J77-Rectangle-Storage-Container/dp/B000WEMFGQ/ref=sr_1_34?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1438281424&sr=1-34


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks, Lisa!  Do you think keeping it in the original box - actually, it seems somewhat less airtight of a method than yours does - will work in terms of using for another year or so?  I don't want to go through and break up the 100 lbs into all those small containers, I don't have enough of them   Plus am lazy.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 31, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Thanks, Lisa!  Do you think keeping it in the original box - actually, it seems somewhat less airtight of a method than yours does - will work in terms of using for another year or so?  I don't want to go through and break up the 100 lbs into all those small containers, I don't have enough of them   Plus am lazy.



The original box is good but if you want to keep it in an airtight container, that would be ideal. Also, you should store it in a closet or someplace well away from heat/humidity. Rubbermaid, along with other brands, makes a 14-gallon container. I don't blame you for not wanting to cut up all that soap as 100 pounds is a lot! 
Here's a link to the 14-gallon container: http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Commercial-FG9S3000WHT-14-gallon-Capacity/dp/B007IBPTBO

Hope this helps & Happy Soaping!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks, Lisa!


----------

